# 2002 Sentra Spec V Code P1147



## NightSpell (May 1, 2007)

Check engine light came on and had the code read. Came up with code P1147. Specific code discription read, HO2S12 Max. voltage not met. Any ideas? Most have said it's a failed down steam, after the cat, O2 sensor. Would like to know b4 I go to alot of trouble and needless spending of money.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

i have the service manual for the car and i looked it up, heres what found.p1147 means heated oxygen sensor 2 maximum voltage monitoring-this happens when the maximum voltage for the is not reached to the specified voltage. it suggests the possible causes are=
1 the harness or connectors(the sensor circuit is open or shorted)2 the oxygen sensor 3 fuel pressure 4 injectors 5 intake air leaks, i wouls suggest trying those first, you can check those out b4 you have to spend money on them, good luck hope that helps


----------

